# Looking for Canadian Staff Shooters



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

National Archery Supply is currently accepting applications for Staff Shooters for the 2008 Season. 
Click on the banner above to visit our website with more details. We still have openings!!​


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

an FYI.....your link to the app won't load.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

the link works fine for me.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

TeneX said:


> the link works fine for me.


Not for for me in Firefox or IE.....must be my ISP.....Bell sucks....I'll try later.:teeth:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Doesn't go to an application for me either. This is the page it takes me too:

http://www.ca.nationalarcherysupply.com/index1.html


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*scroll down guys*

the application is just below the Christmas Ideas:wink:


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

cdhunter said:


> the application is just below the Christmas Ideas:wink:


Yep.......and it won't load.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

That link only went to and index. Do a search using staff. Then click the show more details link in the pro staff section found from the search. Takes you to the application.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*??*

Wont load


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone have a picture of their staff shooting clothing?


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry guys, we did an upload with the Christmas specials and the link got mixed up. It's all back up and working now. 

Jason


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*???*



DsrtRat said:


> Anyone have a picture of their staff shooting clothing?


why would their staff be shooting clothing


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey we shoot clothing at Colby all the time.... stopa arrow like 90


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Matt Tyhurst told me to ask if NAS Staff Shooters get all of their lunches paid for? 
If so he's in!

(He told me I was his new PR man last week!)


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> Matt Tyhurst told me to ask if NAS Staff Shooters get all of their lunches paid for?
> If so he's in!
> 
> (He told me I was his new PR man last week!)


Real good work there PR Man


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Wanted*

One good PR Man


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone shot for NAS before? Good experience?


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> Has anyone shot for NAS before? Good experience?


This is the first year of the NAS Pro-staff program. So the answer is no, no one has ever shot for NAS before. 

I'm sure it will be a great experience for anyone that is involved.

good luck to those that have applied


Allan


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

NationalArchery said:


> sorry guys, we did an upload with the Christmas specials and the link got mixed up. It's all back up and working now.
> 
> Jason


Worked today.....thanks.:darkbeer:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Matty thats a great PR man ypu've got there but will he carry your clubs


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

No he won't! He draws the line at golf... (yukky!)


Unless its a club to whack baby seals with! Then he's in!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Andy

Rob is missing certain grace that is needed to be my caddy

So that leaves you wide open for the position.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Matty I would be glad to caddy for you but I can't count that high its more fun walking ahead of you to the green


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hogger, they do make calculators. Would that help?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

They just developed a new super computer that can do several trillion calculations at once (read it in the paper Saturday!). Its about the size of a basketball court. That ought to cover Matty's golf score!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Can someone tell me what slovents are used when laying tile? There is something affecting Robert


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

"slovents"?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

They have those counters that attach to your belt but they only go to 99 I didn't know they used solvents with peel and stick tiles Matty


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

pintojk said:


> why would their staff be shooting clothing


It's a good source of fibre.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> They have those counters that attach to your belt but they only go to 99 I didn't know they used solvents with peel and stick tiles Matty


Something is causing this behavior. Maybe is was some bad strained carrots:dontknow:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I haven't been hunting very much in the last couple of weeks Matty, that may have something to do with it.
You act like me getting on your case is something of an oddity?! Maybe you are the one hooked on cheap 'slovents'....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I heard some of their staff .....*

will do just about anything for $20.00 :zip:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Man, I'm hungry. Can't remember last time I had a good meal of slovents 'n' smoe...


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

pintojk said:


> will do just about anything for $20.00 :zip:


that was the easiest $20.00 i've ever made. 

it was nice to meet you this weekend pinto. had a blast shootin the new bows and talkin archery.

Allan


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

TeneX said:


> that was the easiest $20.00 i've ever made.
> 
> it was nice to meet you this weekend pinto. had a blast shootin the new bows and talkin archery.
> 
> Allan


pinto was in wpg adn did not even call

reed


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*nope, Tenex was in Toronto .....*



Reed said:


> pinto was in wpg adn did not even call
> 
> reed


he's a brave lad is all I can say :wink:


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Is there a 'not valid in Quebec' hidden somewhere in there? I notice there's no French option on the site and that's usually the first clue.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

pintojk said:


> he's a brave lad is all I can say :wink:


hey pinto you know the difference between brave and stupid is whether or not you pull off something really stupid:wink: that said tenex is a very determined young man. I dont think he Knows the meaning of quit. after many years of trying he managed to get a complete hair cut and yes it was for a good cause


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

#1 Hogger said:


> They have those counters that attach to your belt but they only go to 99 I didn't know they used solvents with peel and stick tiles Matty


A counter that goes to 99 would be fine for the front nine:wink:


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey TeneX

Tell us about your night on the town$$$

Dave


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> A counter that goes to 99 would be fine for the front nine:wink:


Thats what I might have to do is only play 9 holes with Matty I don't know if he could last a full 18 without a caddy


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Well, after this thread got a little off track, who did they end up with as shooters?

Who is shooting from Ontario? Anyone I know?


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Anyone hear from them..I didn't.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Not a peep from anybody.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

my phone never rang and I'm wearing the same old orange shirts Guess I don't get any new duds this year


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I did not apply but was wondering who from around here got the spots. SOunds like no one at this point in time.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

National Archery Supply clearly do not monitor this site with any regularity.:lol3:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

the way it was highjacked the last time why would they

those that are interested could always email them.

Reed


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Reed said:


> the way it was highjacked the last time why would they
> 
> 
> Reed


Can't argue with that.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Reed said:


> the way it was highjacked the last time why would they


:noidea:


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

I have not heard anything back yet either.


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Beg!!!*



Reed said:


> the way it was highjacked the last time why would they
> 
> those that are interested could always email them.
> 
> Reed


What and beg


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

*Woohoo!!!!!*

got an email today saying I was chosen to be one of the staff shooters:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

travski said:


> got an email today saying I was chosen to be one of the staff shooters:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth::teeth:


Congrats Travis!! You deserve it buddy.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Crashman said:


> Congrats Travis!! You deserve it buddy.



Thanks I just hope I can make all my sponsors happy


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

*WHo else ???*

Anyone else ?

Curious whos going to be shooting the New Bowtechs in Ontario ?


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Me...


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Not me?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*you need .....*



Foghorn said:


> Not me?


sponsors ???


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

pintojk said:


> sponsors ???


Never said I did. Just said "Not Me"

I was feeling left out is all.

Maybe having some fun.

Maybe a bit bored.

Sorry won't happen again!:zip:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Pic Me... 


You'll have to add it to your signature . :wink::wink:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

foghorn if you are realy feeling left out CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! :wav:you just won a all expence night stay in the LUV BUG. now do you fell better


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

#1 Hogger said:


> foghorn if you are realy feeling left out CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! :wav:you just won a all expence night stay in the LUV BUG. now do you fell better


Hey Andy, speaking of the luv bug...... I meant to snap a picture of the extended version they were showing down at the ATA show. Living quarters were the same size as yours, I think, but they had added another 5' or so to the front end of the frame and put a deck (with built in ramps) to load and haul your atv on. Cool looking little thing


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I think I got a email ,It said welcome aboard.101st Airborne on its way.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

travski said:


> got an email today saying I was chosen to be one of the staff shooters:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::teeth::teeth:


:wink:
:darkbeer:


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Deitmar,

I don't get it man, you're world champion and you don't get to be NAS Pro Staff?

For shame

-Jay Lyon


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

DODGE-3D said:


> I think I got a email ,It said welcome aboard.101st Airborne on its way.


Congrats Danny,


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Mark. Serge, What bow will you be shooting .


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

The team is shaping up very nice. We have some strong shooters in most of the provinces. We are actually still looking for 1 or 2 from Quebec. We no longer have the link up on our website but if you pm me some info about yourself and leave a contact email or phone number that will work. 

The official team will be listed on our website soon.

Jay


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Well I guess its offical I'll be wearing my old shirts to shootin this year Maybe Sears will have a sale on Arnold Palmer shirts soon Con grats to all that made the team


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Shooters!!!*

Yep!looks to be like I'm on board also!!.
I hope I can make My sponser happy..:cocktail:


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

*Count me in two*

I was picked to be a shooter also.I was very quite happy when Jason told me about this staff shooter position and even happier when I was picked to be on the team.I have been dealing with NAS for a couple years.Part of the reason for that is the competitive prices,but the main reason is there customer service they provide.Jason,Allan and the rest of the crew @ NAS know their stuff and willing to help you with whichever avenue of archery you are into.Now I must wait patiently for my 101st to get here.I need to get practising with it for CDN 3d indoor nationals which I hope to give Jason a run for his money at. 
Tyler M


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Just got hired, and already working hard I see! Good for you, and good to hear about good customer service in this day. Cheers!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Jason and Seth are top notch guys for sure. :set1_applaud:

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Service!!*



wabbithunter said:


> I was picked to be a shooter also.I was very quite happy when Jason told me about this staff shooter position and even happier when I was picked to be on the team.I have been dealing with NAS for a couple years.Part of the reason for that is the competitive prices,but the main reason is there customer service they provide.Jason,Allan and the rest of the crew @ NAS know their stuff and willing to help you with whichever avenue of archery you are into.Now I must wait patiently for my 101st to get here.I need to get practising with it for CDN 3d indoor nationals which I hope to give Jason a run for his money at.
> Tyler M


I agree I have been dealing with them also.
Can't beat the prices, specials and the amount of stock.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard Daryl.I live a hour south of Ottawa.


----------



## Adrian J Hare (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats Boys and you too Dan. I've never tried to apply to an archery team, because as most know me I'm an in the bush guy untill this time of year when the shows start. I don't have much time to shoot in the Compation level for archery, but I talk a ton of it at shows and fellow hunters.

Just out of interest, does a company ever look for field staff in archery ?


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*QC shooterr*

hi guys ive just been accepted for NAS team. im form quebec. and yeah thanks and hi to the team..


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Welcome!!*



hotshot77 said:


> hi guys ive just been accepted for NAS team. im form quebec. and yeah thanks and hi to the team..


welcome corey...


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in too! I was just told that the shirts are going out to us soon! 
Now I think to celebrate Jason should fly us all to Vegas this so we can shoot as a team. Wouldn't that be nice?
Cheers,
Trevor


----------

